# Sage BES875UK, BES870UK solenoids SOLD HERE!



## SteveB112 (Oct 27, 2020)

I have come across these 2way and 3 way OLAB solenoids on ebay for the Sage Barista Express BES875UK and BES870UK coffee machines. The body is brass whereas mine are plastic, although i did see a youtube video of someone replacing the whole solenoid block/rail which was alloy/brass, with a plastic middle section between the two solenoids and replacing it with a new entirely plastic block. Not entirely sure how these brass ones would fit in and how the pipes would be locked in?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M14-Olab-6000-9000-Solenoid-valve-230-40V-Sage-Barista-Express-Espresso-BES875UK/254472676994?hash=item3b3fc0e682:gXYAAOSwJbFcknz9 (3 way)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M12-OLAB-6000-Solenoid-230-40V-Sage-Barista-Express-Coffee-BES870UK-BES875UK/382539768967?hash=item591125a487:g:U6sAAOSwUxNck6q8 (2 way)


----------



## Chloep (12 mo ago)

stupid question, I'm assuming I can't replace the CEME solenoids in my BES870 with OLAB ones?


----------

